# WASHER BOARD SPECS



## saltyoperator

I have looked and searched threads for washer board specs and have looked online but have yet to get a straight answer! What are the specs for a single hole washer board? I want to build some that are one hole not the three hole I have been reading about. Anybody have some dimensions they would be willing to share? Thanks Jason:help:


----------



## Pablo

_Official WPA Rules_​Washers is an outdoor game of skill, played by four contestants. The game field consists of two washer pits, each containing one recessed cup of 4 inches in diameter (101.6 mm) positioned a specific distance apart, toward which players throw washers to score points. The official distance, from cup centers, is *21* feet. Shorter or greater distances are occasionally used but are not certified for official competition. For a tournament to be official, 5 teams must be present.Each player throws four washers toward the opposite cup. Subsequent throwing order is based on who scored last with the scorer throwing first. In games with a standard pit, players may stand anywhere _inside_ the pit when throwing. In games without a framed pit area, players are allowed to stand no closer than one normal step in front of the cup. The starting contestant throws all four washers, one at a time, followed by the second player's throws. *Only one player may score per round.* *A washer inside the cup scores 5 points, leaning over the side is 3 points, and closest to the cup is 1 point.* Scoring is done after all contestants have thrown. Should player #2 hit player #1's washer, for example, and nudge it closer to the cup than his own, player #1 thanks player #2 and benefits.Should player #1 land a washer inside the cup and player #2 also land a washer inside the cup, player #2's throw negates the cupper & no points are awarded for the cupper. In this example, points would then be awarded based on the remaining washers and their distance from the cup. (Distance from the cup is generally determined by visual observation but may require a measurement. In the rare event that the two closest washers are equidistant from the cup, no points are awarded) Should player #1 score two cuppers and player #2 cap only one of them, 5 points would be awarded to player #1.A winning game is determined in several ways. Should one player or team reach 11 points before the opponent scores a single point, the game is called a skunk and the player or team with zero points is out of the competition. With two players or teams, and one reaching 11 points before the other scores, the game is finished. Should one player or team score 17 points while the opponent has scored only 1 point, the game is called a whitewash & the player or team with only 1 point is out of the competition. (A skunk & whitewash are not official tournament rules).When one player or team reaches 21 or more points before the opponent reaches 20 points, the game has gone full-term and the team or player with 21 or more points is declared the winner.
**Special thanks to the IAWP for many of the above rules.*


*www.gameofwashers.com*


----------



## Legba

yes you are right. seems to be a ton of ways to play. i like playing on the boards now. the exact dimensions? i don't know. about a 2'X2' plywood deck framed on the sides and back with 2x4 and tilted on a 2x4 from the back.

but i grew up slinging 3" washers at a tuna can buried 20ft away


----------



## RRfisher

I have a variation of these, show to be 24" X 24"

http://www.bombatwashers.com/Washer_Boards_p/10-001-01.htm


----------



## donkeyman

got a friend he works for the power company he uses the ends of the spools one a tilt for his than carpets them w outdoor carpet ...makes a jam up game


----------



## deke

I hate playing on boards, just take a couple old tuna cans with you and bury them. You can do so much more when you play on the ground.


----------



## rpduke

PVC pipe, in the ground, with baseball dirt is the only way to go!


----------



## Hammer-Time

Here are some of the boards that I build. They are pretty nice. We grew up playing on the 3 hole style, but I play any style.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

HammerTime...those are EXACTLY what I plan to build in the next few weeks. I like the 3-hole game better than the 1-hole.


----------



## VelShirley

I found lots of plans:

This site has a forum, gallery, rules for the different boards: http://www.washergameplayers.com/washer-game-building-game-making/

http://www.washergameworld.com/standardsquare

http://www.ehow.com/how_2364981_build-washer-toss-game.html



saltyoperator said:


> I have looked and searched threads for washer board specs and have looked online but have yet to get a straight answer! What are the specs for a single hole washer board? I want to build some that are one hole not the three hole I have been reading about. Anybody have some dimensions they would be willing to share? Thanks Jason:help:


----------



## mjames76

Legba said:


> but i grew up slinging 3" washers at a tuna can buried 20ft away





deke said:


> I hate playing on boards, just take a couple old tuna cans with you and bury them. You can do so much more when you play on the ground.


Thats how we do it as well :cheers:


----------



## Hammer-Time

BlueWaveCapt said:


> HammerTime...those are EXACTLY what I plan to build in the next few weeks. I like the 3-hole game better than the 1-hole.


I recommend trying to find some durable netting and add it like the boards I posted. You save time and frustration trying to find the washers, and do not get as many bounce outs like you can without the net, or with PVC. We take washers to a different level, possibly a little to serious but have fun. If you need dimensions for the 3 hole boards just PM me. If you are around the Beaumont area, I will be building a few sets this weekend and can help you build yours as well if you pay for your material and bring some cold beer.


----------



## sofa king

rpduke said:


> PVC pipe, in the ground, with baseball dirt is the only way to go!


Old school, the only way!! I remember my dad and uncles playing washers way back in the 60's, they were all plumbers and would use 
galv pipe in the ground, when pcv came around they used that instead of the galv. I always thought they might have invented the game, might have, I'll have to ask my dad.


----------



## rpduke

I've played all kinds of ways, but just prefer the dirt. I like my washers to stop where I throw them, and can control it the best with wet baseball dirt. The boards bounce too much for my liking. I'm racking my brain trying to come up with a portable pit that is dirt, but that won't weight a ton, but not sure if that's possible without making it really small.

As far as rules, 5's and 1's only. No leaners and no busts. I absolutely hate the bust rule.


----------



## monkeyman1

rpduke said:


> I'm racking my brain trying to come up with a portable pit that is dirt, but that won't weight a ton, but not sure if that's possible without making it really small.


how about using saw dust instead of dirt?


----------



## rpduke

Haven't thought of that but 1) wouldn't the washers bury in it and 2) would the dust get knocked out of the pits when the washers are thrown?


----------



## Solid Action

Can anyone confirm the diameter of the hole for single hole boards? I built some a few years ago and used a 4" hole because that is what I had played on. Went to an "official" tournament and was surprised when I showed up to find that we were pitching to 3" holes. 

I built some boards this evening that are 2' x 2' with 3" holes. We place the boards 21' apart. 

How does everyone score.


----------



## V-Bottom

Gosh, I thought he wanted to know the sprcs of a wash board, like granny washed clothes w/ moons ago!! U know how spellers are here!! sorry........Never played that. Always had too much to do...


----------

